# Pigeon acting depressed after laying eggs?



## beepbeep (Jun 9, 2009)

I have a single lady pigeon who usually is fine after she lays her eggs, but this time after she's abandoned the eggs, she's been acting a little depressed. [She left them after only two days...she'd be a horrible mom, lol]. She usually "hrnks" and cuddles with me every day, but she's been so quiet. Still sits on my shoulder and wants to be with me 24/7 but just very quiet...and very un-Hurleylike. She's always doing the loud annoying hrnking and "PAY ATTENTION TO MEEE" noises. Now miss them, haha!

It's only been a couple days but, being her "mom", it worries me. 

She's doing very good otherwise. She's turning 4 in April, and I'm going to take her in for a checkup soon [to mainly get her bad leg looked at, she got that and her left wing broken when she fell out of the nest before I got her. Wing is perfect but she limps on the leg sometimes].










They're best friends. <3 and no they're not together unless I supervise.









and another because I just love this picture. LOL


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Basically you are her partner, not "mom". I have 2 pigeons that seek my attention and then when they are due to lays eggs they cry out loud to snuggle their beak between my fingers and being nibbled around the neck with my fingers. So far none abandoned their eggs.
When Bebe laid the first eggs ever. i put a pair of my gloves in her nest beside her( lol, because she likes my hands), knowing that i will be all day at work and LOL, i cannot sit on the eggs. When i come from work i pet her and right away she comes out of her nest to go feed herself. This is the routine and the only way i can help her and show her i still care for her, give her the time for herself to go feed, drink water and stretch herself.

Do you provide her with Ca & D3. If not ...this is important for her depression too, along with other benefits of Ca & d3 give.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I love her too. she looks so human like.









and another because I just love this picture. LOL[/QUOTE]


----------

